# Jelly by Unihertz - the smallest 4g Phone Ever



## johnnynmonic (Aug 26, 2017)

Is there a sub forum for the Jelly yet?  Want to see the ROMs that come out.


----------



## AndreaKPiermarteri (Sep 3, 2017)

YYeeeeeeaaah!! More software for this little miracle!!


----------



## Gyre8 (Sep 5, 2017)

My Jelly Pro was delivered today. Looking good so far - just getting to grips with it.


----------



## tomogo (Sep 11, 2017)

I'got my Jelly Pro today and need root. Any idea how to root my Jelly?


----------



## pdue (Sep 15, 2017)

Custom roms for jelly ?


----------



## Cralex (Sep 29, 2017)

It's a cool little device, and Unihertz seems to be making things easy for the users. Hoping to get TWRP on mine at some point.


----------



## javadahut (Sep 30, 2017)

*Jelly Pro Stock Boot, Stock Recovery & TWRP*

I take ZERO credit for any of this.  I just received my Jelly Pro and am reposting information I found useful to get TWRP & root.  I take no responsibility if you bork your device.

Enable Developer Options (Settings,About phone,click Build number until you see 'You are now a developer')

Go back to Settings, scroll down to the bottom and you'll see a new ‘Developer Options’ entry right above ‘About phone’

Enable OEM unlocking
Enable USB debugging
I also disable animations, just a preference, but not necessary

Make sure your usb drivers and adb/fastboot is set up on your computer

From terminal:
adb reboot bootloader
fastboot oem unlock

fastboot flash recovery twrp_jelly_pro.img
fastboot reboot

(hold volume-up and power to go into recovery)
****if something went wrong and you get a "command not found" message, click volume-up & power a few times to go into stock recovery, then do a factory reset and try again)

****when going into twrp, DO NOT allow modifications

In TWRP, go to ADB Sideload and swipe to start
From term: adb sideload supersu-XXX.zip
Back in TWRP, go ahead and reboot

should have TWRP recovery and root

hopefully we'll start seeing some ROM's for this little guy....




1. Stock boot: https://mega.nz/#!UbZASJTI!weBJa4uu9DGoJglpqHQMf3WE6hHplgqPJ7O5UBjDJAQ
2. Stock Recovery: https://mega.nz/#!9SoTVDbY!dZI7XYYSqwPaq2542lQFh5NNXbrA0KTqDCzy-46Dsd0
3. Twrp recovery: https://mega.nz/#!0WICAZwD!cUSG82h1SnuI_cDHWg9ir2w5xb0T-fAl9MrWeClnRBs
4. Latest Supersu flashable zip: http://www.supersu.com/download



(original post: http://www.unihertz.com/bbs/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=67&page=3)
(https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/jellyphone/jelly-the-smallest-4g-smartphone)
(https://www.xda-developers.com/jelly-is-a-2-45-smartphone-that-runs-android-nougat/)


----------



## jaddle (Sep 30, 2017)

I successfully flashed twrp and supersu, but when I reboot, it just goes right back to twrp, and asks for a pattern to decrypt data... Not sure what I might have done wrong. I was able to reset things by flashing stock boot and recovery via fastboot. (as described at http://www.unihertz.com/bbs/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=67&extra=page=1&page=3).

I tried again (fastboot flash twrp, sideload supersu) and this time it worked! Just wanted to leave all this here in case anyone else runs into similar problems. Lovely having root again. Can't wait for Lineage to make its appearance!


----------



## javadahut (Oct 1, 2017)

I ran into the same issue. When phone was delivered, /data was already encrypted.....with what key I don't know.


----------



## tumbleweed1234 (Oct 2, 2017)

User "vineethrp" helped me with a similar issue. He is the one that came up with the TWRP recovery and dumped the boot and recovery images. Here are the instructions on post 22:
http://www.unihertz.com/bbs/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=67&extra=page=1&page=2

The issue, he suspects, is dm-verity. DO NOT modify system when you boot into TWRP and click on "Keep Read Only". I was able to root and it is booting again.


----------



## rich333 (Oct 5, 2017)

can we use magisk su?


----------



## Cralex (Oct 5, 2017)

I was having trouble booting up to Android with TWRP installed, even with the directions in the original thread, so I reflashed stock boot/recovery and installed Magisk Manager. (I was going to use Magisk anyway.) I used it to patch the stock bootloader from the original thread, then flashed the patched bootloader. Magisk works fine now on my Jelly Pro with stock recovery.

If you use an SD card, Magisk and Xposed won’t work unless they are on internal storage.


----------



## invertedskull (Oct 10, 2017)

Wow, I'm surprised root was gained by someone on this thing, but that is awesome! I reckon I'll haveta do it to mine too! 

Reckon this thread will get it's own "Unihertz Jelly" section? Moderators?


----------



## ultramag69 (Oct 10, 2017)

Yeah, would be good to have a forum to go to...
Will have to root mine now too


----------



## frogman2401 (Oct 12, 2017)

*Bad customer service!!!!*

Placed order through Unihertz website on 9/26/17. I have not even received a confirmation email regarding the order. I even posted to their customer "service" forum hoping to get some reply. It has been three weeks! Now I find out Amazon is selling the JellyPhone with Prime, while the Unihertz site is listing "21 days to 30" days for shipment. As a company that is trying to break into the consumer market(rather than OEM) they should attempt to take better care of customers.


----------



## f3niix (Oct 12, 2017)

frogman2401 said:


> Placed order through Unihertz website on 9/26/17. I have not even received a confirmation email regarding the order. I even posted to their customer "service" forum hoping to get some reply. It has been three weeks! Now I find out Amazon is selling the JellyPhone with Prime, while the Unihertz site is listing "21 days to 30" days for shipment. As a company that is trying to break into the consumer market(rather than OEM) they should attempt to take better care of customers.

Click to collapse



I bought one on amazon and emailed [email protected] to cancel my orders. They were still in 'processing' status and hadnt shipped.


----------



## Username I can't imagine (Oct 14, 2017)

Cralex said:


> I was having trouble booting up to Android with TWRP installed, even with the directions in the original thread

Click to collapse



I've managed to install TWRP using that instructions. After that I installed SuperSU, then deinstalled SuperSU and installed Magisk. But one app didn't work well, so I decided to reinstall Magisk. And I've made one *big mistake: haven't made backup*, and got a softbrick. I've managed to unbrick it, but some things goes wrong.
So now I'm looking for stock firmware to flash. *If someone can get TWRP backup of all folders except userdata and cache, please upload somewhere and post here the link.*


----------



## ishehad (Oct 15, 2017)

Username I can't imagine said:


> I've managed to install TWRP using that instructions. After that I installed SuperSU, then deinstalled SuperSU and installed Magisk. But one app didn't work well, so I decided to reinstall Magisk. And I've made one *big mistake: haven't made backup*, and got a softbrick. I've managed to unbrick it, but some things goes wrong.
> So now I'm looking for stock firmware to flash. *If someone can get TWRP backup of all folders except userdata and cache, please upload somewhere and post here the link.*

Click to collapse



Me too with the exact same problem, PLEASE HELP! SOS! :crying:

---------- Post added at 04:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 PM ----------




ishehad said:


> Me too with the exact same problem, PLEASE HELP! SOS! :crying:

Click to collapse



*I got along!*

I entered into the stock recovery (long press on power button + volume up from power off state, and after the recovery loaded, simultaneously pressing on the 3 physical buttons and the "Home" soft button)
I chose wipe data, and then I chose booting to bootloader.
I re-flashed the TWRP recovery, entered it, and using ADB sideload to re-installed SuperSu, and I rebooted to System mode.

The system has been re-uploaded, and without encryption!

I think the problem was that I made a change to the NVRAM, and as soon as I re-flashed the stock boot and recovery, it checks the integrity of the partitions, and does not agree to boot if they are not original. As soon as I returned the SuperSu from the TWRP it canceled the test and allowed to boot as usual. *Just a hypothesis, the main thing is that it works ...*


----------



## sd_shadow (Oct 15, 2017)

I would watch the Unihertz forum they may post firmware there sometime.
http://www.unihertz.com/bbs/forum.php?mod=forumdisplay&fid=43


----------



## Username I can't imagine (Oct 15, 2017)

ishehad said:


> *I got along!*
> 
> I entered into the stock recovery (long press on power button + volume up from power off state, and after the recovery loaded, simultaneously pressing on the 3 physical buttons and the "Home" soft button)
> I chose wipe data, and then I chose booting to bootloader.
> I re-flashed the TWRP recovery, entered it, and using ADB sideload to re-installed SuperSu, and I rebooted to System mode.

Click to collapse



So can you please backup system and vendor folders using TWRP and upload? I need them  Did you do the backup?

Btw you don't need to "simultaneously pressing on the 3 physical buttons" it works with short press power button + volume up. Sometimes it works at first time, but usually you need to press them several times.


----------



## johnnynmonic (Aug 26, 2017)

Is there a sub forum for the Jelly yet?  Want to see the ROMs that come out.


----------



## gav2fc (Oct 21, 2017)

*TWRP Backup or System Image?*

Managed to wipe System (don't ask) while messing about with TWRP.
Anyone got a TWRP backup/sys img they want to share so I can get back up and running :good: TIA


Update 24-10-17
*TWRP System backup for Jelly Pro*
https://mega.nz/#!dFMzAS7C!SeCifTFyxywF_2fDgBCDl6yo5FJ0XQN6cK5w9PqtwDE

credit to @ecocat for making backup and sharing


----------



## ecocat (Oct 23, 2017)

other support more

this is undoubtedly one of the most innovative terminals that have been presented in recent years. Unfortunately with the ROM they have not done a good job, the battery lasts very, very little

but in that it is expert this forum, therefore we give a quality ROM and we make this terminal incredible powerful !!!


----------



## yobelix (Oct 24, 2017)

I have a similar problem to what has been already seen, when I use TWRP, the device won't boot and when I put back the stock recovery, it boots fine after doing a factory reset.


----------



## kostas-k (Nov 3, 2017)

Flashed TWRP and after installed SuperSU through ADB Sideload, enabled System partition modification, then made a full backup and finally wiped Data partition to fix Password Encrypted TWRP, now System partition can be restored from a backup and no password encrypted notification on TWRP boot

Version *Unihertz_Jelly-Pro_20171103* is up, if anyone without root and TWRP can create a System image and share? Because with root, I can't update OTA


----------



## pabloluih (Nov 6, 2017)

kostas-k said:


> Flashed TWRP and after installed SuperSU through ADB Sideload, enabled System partition modification, then made a full backup and finally wiped Data partition to fix Password Encrypted TWRP, now System partition can be restored from a backup and no password encrypted notification on TWRP boot
> 
> Version *Unihertz_Jelly-Pro_20171103* is up, if anyone without root and TWRP can create a System image and share? Because with root, I can't update OTA

Click to collapse



First of all, thanks for your instructions! Just yerterday I did wipe in order to install root with the previous firmware... Any chance to install that system image without losing data? I am aware that if you don't install any rom cleaning the previous one you can encounter different bugs.
Waiting for that system image! Thanks in advance.


----------



## kostas-k (Nov 6, 2017)

pabloluih said:


> First of all, thanks for your instructions! Just yerterday I did wipe in order to install root with the previous firmware... Any chance to install that system image without losing data? I am aware that if you don't install any rom cleaning the previous one you can encounter different bugs.
> Waiting for that system image! Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Decided to factory reset to update to latest version, but I got an "error" after reboot and update couldn't finish. I locked bootloader again to chech if that was the problem but again nothing.


Updated to previous version (the one that has been rmoved from Unihertz) using system image only from TWRP without any problems and bugs, but first cleaned system, dalvik cache and cache partitions


----------



## kostas-k (Nov 6, 2017)

After trying to update to latest version through stock recovery, I get error on log: 
*Source: Unihertz/Jelly-pro/Jelly pro:7.0/NRD90M/xxxxxxxxxx: user/release-keys 
Target: Unihertz/Jelly-pro/Jelly pro:7.0/NRD90M/xxxxxxxxxx: user/release-keys
E3001: Package expectsbuild fingerpring of Unihertz Source: Unihertz/Jelly-pro/Jelly pro:7.0/NRD90M/xxxxxxxxxx: user/release-keys 
Target: Unihertz/Jelly-pro/Jelly pro:7.0/NRD90M/xxxxxxxxxx: user/release-keys; this device has alps/full....*

Any help? Does it have to do with flashing System.img from a different device? Or flashing with an update that has been cancelled by Uniuhertz?


----------



## Cralex (Nov 6, 2017)

Just installed the latest OTA as a Magisk user with stock recovery using FlashFire and wanted to share my experience. (I don’t have experience with TWRP on my Jelly Pro because I never got it working, so you will probably need extra steps to update if you’re using it.) Again, this is for a Jelly (Pro) rooted using Magisk, WITHOUT modifications to the system partition! You should have a backup first. (I didn’t, but I got lucky and it worked.)

I followed directions from here: https://github.com/topjohnwu/Magisk/blob/master/docs/tips.md

Edit: try the following at your own risk. I think something went wrong during the upgrade, hence the “red state” warning, because now my phone is getting uncomfortably warm and losing power quickly while turned on. I’m going to flash the updated stock firmware and then root again to see if it helps.

1. From Magisk Manager, press the Uninstall button and select the Restore Stock Boot option. Be careful not to reboot after doing this!
2. Download the OTA using your phone’s system update, but don’t install it.
3. Open FlashFire. It won’t find the OTA automatically, so we need to browse to it.
3. Choose install Zip or OTA and browse to /data/data/com.adups.fota/files/adupsfota/update.zip . I didn’t select any of the options it gave me. I couldn’t see the entries in FlashFire’s file browser at first, but tapping on the top of the white file browser box let me navigate as normal.
4. Select install Zip or OTA again and browse to wherever you have the latest Magisk .zip installed. Don’t select any of the options it gives you. This will reinstall Magisk after the OTA is installed.
5. Tap on Everroot and make sure to disable it! If you don’t, it will install SuperSU.
6. If everything looks right, make sure your phone has sufficient battery power and hit install in FlashFire.

After a minute or two, FlashFire will start the install process. It claimed that system had been mounted read/write once before, but I remember specifically avoiding doing so... I couldn’t do anything about that anyway, so I just let the process continue. It started verifying the system partition next, which took a VERY long time. It felt like 10-15 minutes, but I didn’t time it. I was starting to lose hope and google for solutions when it started applying the patches to update the system and reinstall Magisk.

When I first installed Magisk, it complained about bring in “Orange State” before booting because the bootloader was unlocked. Now it says “Red State” and says that it failed verification before booting... I don’t know if I did something wrong or if this is expected behavior or not, but it starts booting afterwards like normal.

First boot after the update took an extremely long time for me. I just let the boot animation run on and on and eventually it finished. It complained that the SD card wasn’t inserted for some reason, so I rebooted. Boot was much faster (again saying red state) and it recognized the SD card right away.


----------



## twmccart (Nov 6, 2017)

*Here is the 2017-11-03 update file*

I pulled it off my Jelly Pro today from /storage/3733-EA79/Android/data/com.adups.fota/files/adupsfota/update.zip , which is my external SD card rather than the emulated one. I haven't yet tried to apply it due to stories suggesting that TWRP users are all having issues. Please post if you are able to apply it through TWRP effectively. Note that the file's original name is just update.zip


mega.nz/#!AWQ1zK6B!9zJmF96z9yCBJUhAMhlEMQDKbPGALcrOe3mC5Ygw5oE


----------



## AustinVillan (Nov 6, 2017)

kostas-k said:


> Flashed TWRP and after installed SuperSU through ADB Sideload, enabled System partition modification, then made a full backup and finally wiped Data partition to fix Password Encrypted TWRP, now System partition can be restored from a backup and no password encrypted notification on TWRP boot
> 
> Version *Unihertz_Jelly-Pro_20171103* is up, if anyone without root and TWRP can create a System image and share? Because with root, I can't update OTA

Click to collapse



I'm unable to update to the latest either since I've installed TWRP.  I downloaded the update via the update utility, but I get an error flashing it via TWRP.  I also tried sideloading it via TWRP.  No luck.  Even trying to install it from the stock recovery (install update from SDCard and install updated from ADB) failed.  Any help with this would be appreciated.


----------



## kostas-k (Nov 7, 2017)

Here you can find the shared files from Unihertz in order to flash to stock using MTK SP Tool and then update to latest version


----------



## arnoo (Nov 7, 2017)

kostas-k said:


> Here you can find the shared files from Unihertz in order to flash to stock using MTK SP Tool and then update to latest version

Click to collapse



Thanks for the link kostas!!

Hey happy Jelly users, have you already request an official xda sub-forum for our phone? If not, please, do it!! 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1660354


----------



## dedero (Nov 7, 2017)

arnoo said:


> Thanks for the link kostas!!
> 
> Hey happy Jelly users, have you already request an official xda sub-forum for our phone? If not, please, do it!!
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1660354

Click to collapse



Just did it, thanks for the info, I didn't know that thread :good:


----------



## AustinVillan (Nov 7, 2017)

kostas-k said:


> Here you can find the shared files from Unihertz in order to flash to stock using MTK SP Tool and then update to latest version

Click to collapse



Thanks for the link, but unfortunately when I follow the link to the 'MTK SP Multi Port Download Tool' the folder is empty.  I'm able to grab the firmware files, but not the tool.  Any chance you can share that?


----------



## linuxteddy (Nov 8, 2017)

AustinVillan said:


> I'm unable to update to the latest either since I've installed TWRP. I downloaded the update via the update utility, but I get an error flashing it via TWRP. I also tried sideloading it via TWRP. No luck. Even trying to install it from the stock recovery (install update from SDCard and install updated from ADB) failed. Any help with this would be appreciated.

Click to collapse



I did the same. The error I get is that the updater script expected some -release-keys to be found on the device. It found some -test-keys instead, which is most probably caused by some of the aspetcs "unlocked", "custom recovery", "supersu". I would say the updater-script could possibly be patched to accept the test-keys. Could someone tell how to achieve this?
LT


----------



## kostas-k (Nov 8, 2017)

AustinVillan said:


> Thanks for the link, but unfortunately when I follow the link to the 'MTK SP Multi Port Download Tool' the folder is empty.  I'm able to grab the firmware files, but not the tool.  Any chance you can share that?

Click to collapse




you can check again, I downloaded today and reverted back to stock succesfully


----------



## ultramag69 (Nov 9, 2017)

kostas-k said:


> Here you can find the shared files from Unihertz in order to flash to stock using MTK SP Tool and then update to latest version

Click to collapse



Haven't much experience with Mediatek devices and scatter files but could the boot.img and recovery.img files be extracted and flashed out of the older OTA and flashed by twrp then just update normally?


----------



## AustinVillan (Nov 9, 2017)

kostas-k said:


> you can check again, I downloaded today and reverted back to stock succesfully

Click to collapse



I was finally able to get this to work as well by unplugging and replugging in the phone at different times during the operation.


----------



## moctir (Nov 20, 2017)

Anybody know the device codename for the Jelly Pro? In the build.prop I just get ro.product.device=Jelly-Pro but I think codenames have to be all small case and without a dash.


----------



## AustinVillan (Dec 6, 2017)

A new update was dropped for the Jelly Pro, and I've been able to install it.  Unfortunately I lost root and after pushing TWRP all it does is boot to recovery.  I'm unable to get it to boot to the system.  Has anyone been able to successfully get root?


----------



## johnnynmonic (Aug 26, 2017)

Is there a sub forum for the Jelly yet?  Want to see the ROMs that come out.


----------



## moctir (Dec 7, 2017)

Similar here, after trying to install the new update it keeps going to TWRP. I don't really want to have to flash the stock image again...


----------



## kostas-k (Dec 8, 2017)

I have it rooted with latest version. Don't you have twrp backup to restore boot and recovery?


You can boot on recovery from Fastboot mode using a laptop from a command prompt by typing: fastboot boot recovery twrp.img (or whatever name of twrp is) and do the known steps

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H850 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## moctir (Dec 14, 2017)

Yeah I was just dumb and didn't have a backup saved. I've only had it two weeks though so going back to stock wasn't that bad. 
I'm hoping there'll be a Lineage build for it soon anyway and I'll happily delete everything then!


----------



## tapa_t (Jan 12, 2018)

Cralex said:


> I was having trouble booting up to Android with TWRP installed, even with the directions in the original thread, so I reflashed stock boot/recovery and installed Magisk Manager. (I was going to use Magisk anyway.) I used it to patch the stock bootloader from the original thread, then flashed the patched bootloader. Magisk works fine now on my Jelly Pro with stock recovery.
> 
> If you use an SD card, Magisk and Xposed won’t work unless they are on internal storage.

Click to collapse



Hey Cralex-

Which Xposed framework did you use?
I flashed xposed-v89.1-sdk24-topjohnwu.zip in recovery downloaded Xposed sdk24 inside Magisk Manager and got bootloop.
Flashing xposed-uninstaller-20180108-arm64.zip didn't uninstall the framework, so I had to uninstall Magisk instead.
How did you install Xposed with Magisk?


----------



## Cralex (Jan 13, 2018)

tapa_t said:


> Hey Cralex-
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I downloaded and installed whichever one didn’t give me a “wrong SDK” error from within Magisk Manager, which was probably 24. However... this was when I was running Magisk version 14.0 on the original Jelly Pro firmware with whichever Xposed was in the Manager at the time. I eventually started getting weird errors like the SD card supposedly being missing or the phone rebooting whenever I tried to open the settings app. Finally, it started asking me for my password upon boot and saying that it was corrupted and couldn’t boot, even though the password was correct... I reflashed back to stock and updated to the latest version over the air. Not currently rooted. At this point, it seems stable and I am waiting for a custom ROM to be released before I try anything else with it. [emoji853]


----------



## twmccart (Jan 16, 2018)

kostas-k said:


> Here you can find the shared files from Unihertz in order to flash to stock using MTK SP Tool and then update to latest version

Click to collapse



Does anyone know where these files went? That link is empty now.


----------



## Cralex (Jan 16, 2018)

twmccart said:


> Does anyone know where these files went? That link is empty now.

Click to collapse





Try this: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0By1nhWOmuw2KUjctZnBSR01QZ3M


----------



## tapa_t (Jan 21, 2018)

OK, don't know why or exactly how but I got xposed working.

Current configurations:
Jelly Pro, OS 7.0, 2017.11.28 update.
Root with TWRP and the official SuperSU v2.82, pretty much following this.
Xposed framework: 26-07-17-xposed-v87-sdk24-Xposed-by-PurifyOS.zip by ErnyTech from this link.
Xposed installer: XposedInstaller_by_dvdandroid_04_08_17.apk posted by petrevirgil here.

How:
So, I went to Magisk systemless xposed thread to complain that I get bootloop with the latest Magisk and systemless xposed. No help whatsoever, but quite a few people followed me and reported bootloop in similar situations. Interestingly, all of them were Galaxy users on Nougat. So, I got curious and did some digging, found out that Galaxy always has some problem with xposed and people are doing various workaround, one of which is this comment by rifek4. 

Out of curiosity, I followed his comment and installed the latest material xposed installer by dvdandroid, and flashed the unofficial framework from the link above in TWRP. Reboot.
Now, I get xposed framework "active" in the installer app, which I never got with the the latest official framework regardless of which installer I use.
You can check modules to activate in the installer but none of the modules were actually activated after reboot. There are module_list and enabled_module_list in /data/data, but they never get activated. don't know why.

So, I said "The hell. This guy says he's got it working with an older version of the material installer. Why don't I give it a try?" I uninstalled the latest installer and installed the one petrevirgil posted. May have flashed the same framework again. Reboot, and I got myself a nice bootloop again. Nice, just nice.

To get out of the bootloop, I forced shutdown and boot into TWRP, adb installed the latest official XposedInstaller_3.1.5.apk. An old installer gives you bootloop, just replace it with the latest. However, installation fails with:
> 	3882 KB/s (3105672 bytes in 0.781s)
>	/sbin/sh: pm: not found

Edit: Come to think of it now, it's obvious that installing apk in recovery fails since it's not running Android, and of course, there is no pm running either.

To see if adb installation really failed, I booted into system and found:
- I no longer have bootloop.
- Yes, installation indeed failed as I still have the old material installer installed.
- All installed modules are working now. I can also install new modules and all of them are activated with the installer now.

So, there you have it. Working xposed with the files linked above, but I have not a slightest idea why.
How does installing a newer installer and failing get you out of bootloop? And how does it get the installed modules activated?
Or has it nothing to do with anything, and as long as you get out of bootloop in any way, xposed starts working? I do not know.

Edit: Now that we can confidently say it wasn't the installation of the latest installer nor the failure to do so that fixed the bootloop, I really don't know what got me out of bootloop. Maybe I just had all the right files installed, and it would have eventually booted successfully if I just waited longer than 10 minutes.

I just got notification for system update, but I am going to hold off on that for a while. Will eventually update and see if xposed still works with the latest firmware.


----------



## rich333 (Feb 12, 2018)

Jelly Pro with 20180118 build, TWRP & Root as instructions earlier in thread. Took a few attempts, had to reflash stock recovery, format & flash ota update a few times as it kept booting into TWRP after side loading SuperSU.

I got Xposed working by downloading the Official Xposed Installer app (v3.15) by rovo89.
In the app I installed the framework (SDK24) and rebooted. The reboot took so long I assumed it failed but i checked like 15min later and it had booted up.

I also setup microG by following their instructions, I had bad luck with flashable installers. I deleted the GAPPS with a root explorer from priv-app & all the other ones like Gmail, Youtube, etc... Do not delete GoogleExtServices or you wont boot.  I also accidentally deleted Android Webview but just reinstalled it with Yalp. Hoping this improves battery life a bit.


----------



## Timeb0mb (Feb 18, 2018)

Hi all, I got as far as flashing TWRP and then I am getting an orange state boot loop, and can not enter recovery, any ideas?


----------



## BeeMars (Mar 6, 2018)

*Triada Trojan on Jelly*

Hi guys,

I have been using my little jelly for more than 4 months now. The device is exactly what I need. Only the unwillingness of Unihertz to release the source code to make a decent operating system like LineageOS is a thorn in my side. When I read this news  about Android.Triada.231 on chinese phones, I became suspicious. Could that be the case with Jelly !? Somehow everything speaks for it. So I registered in the Unihertz forum to address the matter directly and was promptly deleted!
Ok, now I'm even more suspicious! Does anyone have any idea how to scour my jelly? Dr Web Tool did not meet, but I'm not sure yet

thanks and bye
Bee


----------



## supertac (Mar 10, 2018)

hey everyone. hate to update an old thread but seriously seeking a way to extend the battery life with the tools we have-

how can we make this phone last longer? root and then what after?


----------



## drevel123 (Mar 11, 2018)

supertac said:


> hey everyone. hate to update an old thread but seriously seeking a way to extend the battery life with the tools we have-
> 
> how can we make this phone last longer? root and then what after?

Click to collapse



With the app Greenify, you can hibernate all the apps draining your battery (you can select which ones). These apps won't run in the background any more, they only run, when you start them manually. So don't hibernate WhatsApp, or you won't receive any messages 

You could also use an app like kernel auditor to change the cpu governor or to underclock your cpu. But this may slow down the phone much, as the phones cpu isn't that powerful by itself.


----------



## supertac (Mar 12, 2018)

I don't think its the cpu.... the wifi or even the cell service are draining the phone

damnit I can't find out!


----------



## Sylvia (Mar 12, 2018)

*Can't get TWRP to work*

My new Jelly pro has a firmware with date 171208. Is it possible that the TWRP I found here/ Unihertz Forum need an update for this firmware? Could not get it to work...

I have rooted several Android devices in the past , with supersu, with magisk , with installed TWRP, with booted TWRP...

But I can't get it to work for Jelly Pro. There is no problem with unlock bootloader. I tried all I could find here and on XDA. With factory reset (stock recovery), several times. With and without the sd-card.  

My preferred solution is only to boot to TWRP, than root systemlessly with Magisk. But I also tried to flash the recovery.

When I see this it looks ok (I renamed the TWRP for easy copy and past the commands)



> C:\Program Files (x86)\Minimal ADB and Fastboot>fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
> target reported max download size of 134217728 bytes
> sending 'recovery' (13684 KB)...
> OKAY [  0.431s]
> ...

Click to collapse



Then nothing happens (waited maybe 10 minutes). There is no TWRP on my device.

At last I tried all this with my second Notebook, without success... 

As I wrote, I prefer only to boot to TWRP, the result looks similar to this but. Any ideas?

Thanks in advance


----------



## yusukesan (Mar 13, 2018)

Sylvia said:


> My new Jelly pro has a firmware with date 171208. Is it possible that the TWRP I found here/ Unihertz Forum need an update for this firmware? Could not get it to work...
> 
> I have rooted several Android devices in the past , with supersu, with magisk , with installed TWRP, with booted TWRP...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There are two version Jelly pro, you have new version.
New Jelly pro has different CPU clock from old.
You maybe flash twrp for old version.


----------



## Sredna76 (Mar 23, 2018)

yusukesan said:


> There are two version Jelly pro, you have new version.
> New Jelly pro has different CPU clock from old.
> You maybe flash twrp for old version.

Click to collapse



Where to find TWRP for the new version?
I have Unihertz_Jelly-Pro_N_20180308


----------



## harryspar (Mar 23, 2018)

supertac said:


> hey everyone. hate to update an old thread but seriously seeking a way to extend the battery life with the tools we have-
> 
> how can we make this phone last longer? root and then what after?

Click to collapse



I'm stumped as well. Sometimes the battery only drains 2% an hour on standby.

Other times, I get a drain of 10% per hour, even on airplane mode!

What's more, the information in the battery menu that estimates how much battery each element used, shows a few percent for the screen and a few for WiFi. But they don't add up to nearly as much battery as actually got used.


----------



## supertac (Mar 23, 2018)

harryspar said:


> I'm stumped as well. Sometimes the battery only drains 2% an hour on standby.
> 
> Other times, I get a drain of 10% per hour, even on airplane mode!
> 
> What's more, the information in the battery menu that estimates how much battery each element used, shows a few percent for the screen and a few for WiFi. But they don't add up to nearly as much battery as actually got used.

Click to collapse



use GSam for better results.

I've tried everything... but rooting the phone. I find the wireless radios drain the piss out of this particular phone... still somethings up with the OS efferent.


----------



## Sredna76 (Mar 24, 2018)

Timeb0mb said:


> Hi all, I got as far as flashing TWRP and then I am getting an orange state boot loop, and can not enter recovery, any ideas?

Click to collapse



I have the same issue and it is not possible to fastboot. Need help and instructions.
After some reading in other forums I found a solution that worked for me and flashed back to stock. 
http://bbs.tecno-mobile.com/forum/r...t-and-hard-bricked-mediatek-mtk-android-phone


----------



## johnnynmonic (Aug 26, 2017)

Is there a sub forum for the Jelly yet?  Want to see the ROMs that come out.


----------



## harryspar (Mar 26, 2018)

supertac said:


> hey everyone. hate to update an old thread but seriously seeking a way to extend the battery life with the tools we have-
> 
> how can we make this phone last longer? root and then what after?

Click to collapse





supertac said:


> I don't think its the cpu.... the wifi or even the cell service are draining the phone
> 
> damnit I can't find out!

Click to collapse



I rooted and ran Better Battery Stats and uncovered some info.
It seems that the device stays awake 100% of the time and the CPU never sleeps. It is keeping WiFi and GPS wakelocks.
There is a wakelock called ttyc2 that seems to be responsible or related.

I'm stumped as to how to fix it.


----------



## harryspar (Mar 27, 2018)

supertac said:


> hey everyone. hate to update an old thread but seriously seeking a way to extend the battery life with the tools we have-
> 
> how can we make this phone last longer? root and then what after?

Click to collapse





supertac said:


> use GSam for better results.
> 
> I've tried everything... but rooting the phone. I find the wireless radios drain the piss out of this particular phone... still somethings up with the OS efferent.

Click to collapse





harryspar said:


> I rooted and ran Better Battery Stats and uncovered some info.
> It seems that the device stays awake 100% of the time and the CPU never sleeps. It is keeping WiFi and GPS wakelocks.
> There is a wakelock called ttyc2 that seems to be responsible or related.
> 
> I'm stumped as to how to fix it.

Click to collapse



Update: After installing the latest software update the wakelock issue is gone.! I now have about 2.2% per hour drain on standby with location and 4G enabled. That is more than acceptable for this size battery.


----------



## supertac (Mar 27, 2018)

holy crap I just got the recent software update... battery life WAY better... looks like you were right about the wacklock issues.

strange I'm running GSam... why do all the battery apps tell different stories for draining issues? couldn't figure it out cause I wasn't rooted.

how does one root this phone anyway? I too noticed major improvements... wow this phone is actually usable.


----------



## harryspar (Mar 28, 2018)

supertac said:


> holy crap I just got the recent software update... battery life WAY better... looks like you were right about the wacklock issues.
> 
> strange I'm running GSam... why do all the battery apps tell different stories for draining issues? couldn't figure it out cause I wasn't rooted.
> 
> how does one root this phone anyway? I too noticed major improvements... wow this phone is actually usable.

Click to collapse


*
Don't root unless there's a reason you need it*
*Don't root unless you are prepared to deal with potentially bricking your device!*
*Also, you need to be familiar with TWRP already because the text is very small on the device so you need to know what you are looking at.
*
Download the supersu zip from https://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/supersu/download/zip/SuperSU-v2.82-201705271822.zip or http://www.supersu.com/download to your PC.

Also download the TWRP.img linked elsewhere.

Also you will need to install "Minimal ADB and Fastboot" to your PC. It's a very small program.

Put the phone in bootloader mode and connect to the PC.

Open Minimal ADB and Fastboot

Type "fastboot boot" and don't push enter yet

Drag with your mouse the TWRP.img file to the "Minimal ADB" window and it will fill in the path so it will look like "fastboot boot c://user/desktop/twrp-jellypro.img" or something similar.

Push enter, wait about 30 seconds. You will boot into TWRP.

*Suggest you do a backup at this point!*

Next, go to advanced and select ADB Sideload.

Type on your PC: adb sideload (and now drag the superuser.zip into the window) so it looks like "adb sideload c://user/desktop/supersu.zip" or whatever your path is. Hit enter. Wait a minute,

Wipe cache & dalvik. Select reboot. Wait patiently while it reboots.

You have root.

---------- Post added at 02:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 AM ----------




supertac said:


> holy crap I just got the recent software update... battery life WAY better... looks like you were right about the wacklock issues.
> 
> strange I'm running GSam... why do all the battery apps tell different stories for draining issues? couldn't figure it out cause I wasn't rooted.
> 
> how does one root this phone anyway? I too noticed major improvements... wow this phone is actually usable.

Click to collapse



If you could post your experience at https://www.reddit.com/r/JellyPro/ it will help the users there as well.


----------



## FanboyStudios (Apr 1, 2018)

I'm thinking of getting one of these phones (probably the pro model), how is the battery life and reliability? Can I use this on Verizon and AT&T? How is the ROM support? Is there an official section for this phone?


----------



## Cralex (Apr 1, 2018)

FanboyStudios said:


> I'm thinking of getting one of these phones (probably the pro model), how is the battery life and reliability? Can I use this on Verizon and AT&T? How is the ROM support? Is there an official section for this phone?

Click to collapse





Battery life wasn’t that great, but it seems to be better with recent updates and taking steps to reduce power consumption. It’ll work with AT&T and T-Mobile in the USA (plus smaller carriers that use the AT&T and T-Mobile networks) but not Sprint and Verizon. (It’s a GSM phone, not CDMA. Sprint and Verizon are CDMA networks.) So far, no unofficial ROMs have been released for it. It can be rooted, but the system is hardened pretty well and rooting can be complicated. Don’t think there’s an official section yet.


----------



## FanboyStudios (Apr 1, 2018)

Cralex said:


> Battery life wasn’t that great, but it seems to be better with recent updates and taking steps to reduce power consumption. It’ll work with AT&T and T-Mobile in the USA (plus smaller carriers that use the AT&T and T-Mobile networks) but not Sprint and Verizon. (It’s a GSM phone, not CDMA. Sprint and Verizon are CDMA networks.) So far, no unofficial ROMs have been released for it. It can be rooted, but the system is hardened pretty well and rooting can be complicated. Don’t think there’s an official section yet.

Click to collapse



Ok thanks for the info! Can the phone last all day with maybe 2 hours moderate use? Is it easy to root? I've rooted Motorolas and some older Samsungs like the S5 Sport and Galaxy Note 10.1 2012 Edition.


----------



## Cralex (Apr 1, 2018)

FanboyStudios said:


> Ok thanks for the info! Can the phone last all day with maybe 2 hours moderate use? Is it easy to root? I've rooted Motorolas and some older Samsungs like the S5 Sport and Galaxy Note 10.1 2012 Edition.

Click to collapse





I use mine as a backup phone most of the time, (FreedomPop LTE GSM,) so it’s typically on Airplane Mode. (It can last on standby over two days like this.) Maybe tomorrow I can turn on cellular data and/or Wi-Fi and let you know how it lasts if I use it a little.

You can read some people’s experience with rooting it in this thread and at sites linked in this thread. I don’t have much experience rooting phones, but at one point my Jelly Pro was rooted with Magisk. If you go this route, which involves unlocking the bootloader, it’ll display a message about the bootloader being unlocked  each time before booting up. I eventually reflashed the stock ROM onto it when it became unstable (rebooting itself, getting very warm, zapping battery life, eventually not booting at all) for some reason. Never could figure out why. Haven’t tried rooting since and it’s been very stable while unrooted.

As for rooting with Super SU, that typically involves TWRP. When I tried installing TWRP, it failed to boot, claiming to need some password. It’s been done, you just need to look up how to do it.

My advice for rooting it is to not do anything important with it before you start trying to root it, in case you need to start over, and to keep a backup when you have it working the way you want.

Edit: Yeah, I think you can expect a full day with light to moderate use.


----------



## FanboyStudios (Apr 2, 2018)

Cralex said:


> I use mine as a backup phone most of the time, (FreedomPop LTE GSM,) so it’s typically on Airplane Mode. (It can last on standby over two days like this.) Maybe tomorrow I can turn on cellular data and/or Wi-Fi and let you know how it lasts if I use it a little.
> 
> You can read some people’s experience with rooting it in this thread and at sites linked in this thread. I don’t have much experience rooting phones, but at one point my Jelly Pro was rooted with Magisk. If you go this route, which involves unlocking the bootloader, it’ll display a message about the bootloader being unlocked  each time before booting up. I eventually reflashed the stock ROM onto it when it became unstable (rebooting itself, getting very warm, zapping battery life, eventually not booting at all) for some reason. Never could figure out why. Haven’t tried rooting since and it’s been very stable while unrooted.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you check the screen on time? Settings > Battery > Screen


----------



## Sredna76 (Apr 2, 2018)

This phone makes me very frustrated.
My idea was to unlock install TWRP & root to be able to install pico gapps adblock etc to debloat all Chinese crap program.
I have only been able to unlock bootloader.
All the rest has failed. I had to reflash back to default when I bricked the phone.
Is there a updated instruction that works?
Unihertz hompage with support forum has much room for improvements...right now it is really useless support forum.


----------



## harryspar (Apr 5, 2018)

*Call Sound Quality*

Can anyone here chime in about the sound quality of their phone calls on the Jelly?

Some users are complaining that the other end has trouble understanding them.

I'm having this as well on phone calls and Hangouts calls, but WhatsApp and Facebook calls sound fine. (I would guess it is a problem with noise reduction or echo cancellation software.)

One user here reports getting the unit replaced. https://www.unihertz.com/bbs/forum.php?mod=redirect&goto=findpost&ptid=49346&pid=52106&fromuid=34598

How's your call quality?


----------



## jack24M (Apr 6, 2018)

harryspar said:


> Can anyone here chime in about the sound quality of their phone calls on the Jelly?
> 
> Some users are complaining that the other end has trouble understanding them.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Yes, I did get a new one. I posted two Threads about that topic in the Unihertz Forum, but I can`t post the links here, because of the xda rules. sorry...


----------



## harryspar (Apr 8, 2018)

jack24M said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, I did get a new one. I posted two Threads about that topic in the Unihertz Forum, but I can`t post the links here, because of the xda rules. sorry...

Click to collapse



Jack, how did you get them to send a new one?


----------



## jack24M (Apr 10, 2018)

harryspar said:


> Jack, how did you get them to send a new one?

Click to collapse



I tried to attach some Mails here, but no chance... sorry. 

In the mails they accepted my issue, after they tested it on a Jelly Phone. 

In the Mails, they said, that they tried my Samplefiles at a Computer. After those tests, they told me that the Carrier where the issue. 
I complained, that I can't use the divece as a phone and I attached new Samplefiles from me with an external mic and a build-in mic test. After that they told me to send it to them, because they tested it on a Jelly from them. 

At First I had conntact with the service Team and after a few mails they looped the technical support team in the mails. 
I hope it will help you.


----------



## switcher (Apr 10, 2018)

is there a way to relock the bootloader ?

edit: fastboot oem lock


----------



## jack24M (Apr 17, 2018)

BeeMars said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been using my little jelly for more than 4 months now. The device is exactly what I need. Only the unwillingness of Unihertz to release the source code to make a decent operating system like LineageOS is a thorn in my side. When I read this news  about Android.Triada.231 on chinese phones, I became suspicious. Could that be the case with Jelly !? Somehow everything speaks for it. So I registered in the Unihertz forum to address the matter directly and was promptly deleted!
> Ok, now I'm even more suspicious! Does anyone have any idea how to scour my jelly? Dr Web Tool did not meet, but I'm not sure yet
> ...

Click to collapse



Did your account got deleted or is only the Post deleted? The Forum at Unihertz has some rules, that you can't see at first. I know only, because of expirience in there Forum, that you can't post Links. If you had done this, then you post is gone and you don't get any notifications about that.


----------



## selberherr (May 11, 2018)

I am unfortunately stuck in a boot loop after trying to unlock the boot loader and changing the recovery to TWRP. After switching on the device I receive in a boot loop

 Orange State

 Your device has been unlocked and can't be trusted
 Your device will boot in 5 seconds

 Any hint how to get out of the loop?


----------



## Sredna76 (May 13, 2018)

selberherr said:


> I am unfortunately stuck in a boot loop after trying to unlock the boot loader and changing the recovery to TWRP. After switching on the device I receive in a boot loop
> 
> Orange State
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Download the fw update package on unihertz forum and flash back to stock with the attached flash program.
This I have done 3 times now because I fail to install TWRP and root. (I have the latest version n)
In my mind the phone is not useful with the original fw and its more like a toy for kids ,maybe someone develops a better rom in the future.


----------



## stratosmacker (May 18, 2018)

Sredna76 said:


> Download the fw update package on unihertz forum and flash back to stock with the attached flash program.
> This I have done 3 times now because I fail to install TWRP and root. (I have the latest version n)
> In my mind the phone is not useful with the original fw and its more like a toy for kids ,maybe someone develops a better rom in the future.

Click to collapse



Has no one then been able to build a new ROM for this device? It's such a compelling piece of hardware, it's a shame the manufacturer isn't releasing any source to do so. I would use one in an instant, but I'm not going to run some strange firmware that I don't trust.


----------



## sd_shadow (Jun 2, 2018)

https://www.ogadget.com/x1/atom

Sent from my sailfish using XDA Labs


----------



## johnnynmonic (Aug 26, 2017)

Is there a sub forum for the Jelly yet?  Want to see the ROMs that come out.


----------



## sd_shadow (Jun 2, 2018)

New model


----------



## grundigboy (Jun 23, 2018)

I hope this does not mean the support for Jelly Pro is or will be abandoned soon. Unihertz has announced Oreo for Jelly back in March. The last Nougat update was released in March and it did not get more reliable with it even worse. The Atom looks impressive, but as long as Unihertz is showing such a short term and not satisfying firmware support, I will not buy any new "next great thing" from them. Usually I use my phones longer than two years, so I don't buy a phone every year.

Have a nice weekend

Thomas


----------



## vorcers (Jun 24, 2018)

*FYI: Custom Rom work for the Jelly*

Some guy on Github works on an Custom-Rom for the Jelly pro: https://github.com/LineageOS-MediaTek/android_device_unihertz_jellypro
He even has an blog, where he released an build for Resurrection Remix: https://samarv-121.blogspot.com/2018/06/rom712unofficialbeta-resurrectionremix.html
He uses the prebuilt Kernel from the original rom.

*I didn't tested these ROMs or worked on these sources.* I just found the sources when I did a search for "github jelly" on Google....
It seems that he has an account on xda, but it is disabled


----------



## akash_eric (Jul 2, 2018)

*[ROM][7.1.2][UNOFFICIAL]ResurrectionRemix-5.8.5 For Unihertz Jelly-Pro By SamarV-121*







*About Resurrection Remix ROM 

Resurrection Remix the ROM has been based on CM,slim.omni and original Remix ROM builds, this creates an awesome combination of performance, customization, power and the most new features, brought directly to your Device
Many things that in previous versions were tweaked with mods, are now included by default in the ROM so, please enjoy!*​
*Working Features *

Boots
WiFi, Hotspot
Audio, Audio Recording
Bluetooth
All Sensors
Graphics
LED Notifications
Media Playback (HW,SW Enc-Dec)
Power off charging

*Bugs:
*

Camera ( Flash,Capture,Video Recording,HDR )
RIL ( Calla,Data,SMS,Dual sim )
VoLTE

*Downloads: *

*Click here*

*Instructions :*

Format + Download stock firmware by using sp flash tool
After that flash twrp using sp flash tool 
Download the latest build and GApps
Reboot to recovery
Flash the latest build and GApps
Reboot

*Sources: *

*Device Tree:* https://github.com/LineageOS-MediaTek/android_device_unihertz_jellypro
*Common Tree:* https://github.com/LineageOS-MediaTek/android_device_mediatek_mt6737-common
*Vendor Tree:* https://github.com/LineageOS-MediaTek/proprietary_vendor_unihertz


----------



## cd492 (Jul 2, 2018)

Did Anyone try this remix yet? 

Sent from my Redmi 4 Prime using Tapatalk


----------



## gav2fc (Jul 2, 2018)

akash_eric said:


> *Instructions :*
> 
> Format + Download stock firmware by using sp flash tool
> After that flash twrp using sp flash tool
> ...

Click to collapse




So I'm getting stuck on the first step here 
When I run the SP Flash Tool I'm getting an error after a few seconds telling me S_INVALID_BBCHIP_TYPE (1003). Not an expert using the Flash Tool so might be something I'm  doing, but any help/steer greatly appreciated :good:​


----------



## akash_eric (Jul 4, 2018)

gav2fc said:


> So I'm getting stuck on the first step here
> When I run the SP Flash Tool I'm getting an error after a few seconds telling me S_INVALID_BBCHIP_TYPE (1003). Not an expert using the Flash Tool so might be something I'm  doing, but any help/steer greatly appreciated :good:

Click to collapse



Chose format + download option


----------



## gav2fc (Jul 4, 2018)

akash_eric said:


> Chose format + download option

Click to collapse



Thanks. That's what I'd tried alright but no luck.
Have been able to flash back to stock with no issue using same method so not sure what the issue is.


----------



## akash_eric (Jul 5, 2018)

gav2fc said:


> Thanks. That's what I'd tried alright but no luck.
> Have been able to flash back to stock with no issue using same method so not sure what the issue is.

Click to collapse



Whats your Chip ? MT6737M Or MT6737T ?


----------



## stratosmacker (Jul 5, 2018)

Sredna76 said:


> I have the same issue and it is not possible to fastboot. Need help and instructions.
> After some reading in other forums I found a solution that worked for me and flashed back to stock.
> http://bbs.tecno-mobile.com/forum/r...t-and-hard-bricked-mediatek-mtk-android-phone

Click to collapse



this link is dead, could you run us through the process ( Im asking for a friend )


----------



## Sredna76 (Jul 5, 2018)

stratosmacker said:


> this link is dead, could you run us through the process ( Im asking for a friend )

Click to collapse



https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AyGj_70G_fc


----------



## gav2fc (Jul 5, 2018)

akash_eric said:


> Whats your Chip ? MT6737M Or MT6737T ?

Click to collapse



Cpu-z is saying MT7635 ( not sure if it has a variant M or T). Does that help?


----------



## akash_eric (Jul 8, 2018)

gav2fc said:


> Cpu-z is saying MT7635 ( not sure if it has a variant M or T). Does that help?

Click to collapse



use this app https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ru.andr7e.deviceinfohw
and show me ss


----------



## gav2fc (Jul 8, 2018)

akash_eric said:


> use this app https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ru.andr7e.deviceinfohw
> and show me ss

Click to collapse



 Thanks

Device Info HW is telling me cpu is MT6737M.......what's next?


----------



## akash_eric (Jul 8, 2018)

gav2fc said:


> Thanks
> 
> Device Info HW is telling me cpu is MT6737M.......what's next?

Click to collapse



oh 
this build is for 6737t varient 

ill make one for 6735m varient if possible


----------



## gav2fc (Jul 8, 2018)

akash_eric said:


> oh
> this build is for 6737t varient
> 
> ill make one for 6735m varient if possible

Click to collapse



Sounds good.
Quote me on here if you make the M one and will give it a spin ?


----------



## stratosmacker (Jul 11, 2018)

> Camera ( Flash,Capture,Video Recording,HDR )
> RIL ( Calla,Data,SMS,Dual sim )
> VoLTE

Click to collapse



What's standing in the way of a working RIL and  VoLTE? How can we help? Can we take the radio firmware from the stock image?


----------



## akash_eric (Jul 12, 2018)

stratosmacker said:


> What's standing in the way of a working RIL and  VoLTE? How can we help? Can we take the radio firmware from the stock image?

Click to collapse



VoLTE can not be fix 
SamarV-121 is trying to fix RIL and i think he almost fixed that


----------



## akash_eric (Jul 13, 2018)

*[ROM][7.1.2][UNOFFICIAL][BETA] LineageOS 14.1 for Unihertz Jelly-Pro (MT6737T)*






*
LineageOS is a free, community built, aftermarket firmware distribution of Android Nougat which is designed to increase performance and reliability over stock Android for your device.
LineageOS is based on the Android Open Source Project with extra contributions from many people within the Android community. It can be used without any need to have any Google application installed. Linked below is a package that has come from another Android project that restore the Google parts. LineageOS does still include various hardware-specific code, which is also slowly being open-sourced anyway.
All the source code for LineageOS is available in the LineageOS Github repo. And if you would like to contribute to LineageOS, please visit out Gerrit Code Review. You can also view the Changelog for a full list of changes & features.!*​
*Working Features *

Boots
WiFi, Hotspot
Audio, Audio Recording
Bluetooth
All Sensors
Graphics
LED Notifications
Media Playback (HW,SW Enc-Dec)
Power off charging

*Bugs:
*

Camera ( Flash,Capture,Video Recording,HDR )
RIL ( Calla,Data,SMS,Dual sim )
VoLTE

*Downloads: *

*Click here for all info*

*Sources: *

*Device Tree:* https://github.com/LineageOS-MediaTek/android_device_unihertz_jellypro
*Common Tree:* https://github.com/LineageOS-MediaTek/android_device_mediatek_mt6737-common
*Vendor Tree:* https://github.com/LineageOS-MediaTek/proprietary_vendor_unihertz


---------- Post added at 04:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:57 AM ----------

​*Join Telegram group for more updates
*
*Click here*​


----------



## gav2fc (Jul 13, 2018)

akash_eric said:


> LineageOS.......

Click to collapse



This is still only for the T variant isn't it? Thanks


----------



## johnnynmonic (Aug 26, 2017)

Is there a sub forum for the Jelly yet?  Want to see the ROMs that come out.


----------



## moctir (Jul 13, 2018)

Edit: Nevermind!!

Also looking forward to testing this for the M variant!


----------



## stratosmacker (Jul 13, 2018)

akash_eric said:


> VoLTE can not be fix

Click to collapse



Why is that?


----------



## droidzer1 (Aug 13, 2018)

Found corrected link a couple pages later regarding bad link in post #31 of this thread.    Lots of useful info in this thread if you read all the way through.    Anyone who has latest Jelly Pro update - how are problems with battery and GPS ?   Still problems or has Unihertz corrected some of the issues people were having?


----------



## stratosmacker (Aug 18, 2018)

rich333 said:


> Jelly Pro with 20180118 build, TWRP & Root as instructions earlier in thread. Took a few attempts, had to reflash stock recovery, format & flash ota update a few times as it kept booting into TWRP after side loading SuperSU.
> 
> I got Xposed working by downloading the Official Xposed Installer app (v3.15) by rovo89.
> In the app I installed the framework (SDK24) and rebooted. The reboot took so long I assumed it failed but i checked like 15min later and it had booted up.
> ...

Click to collapse



How did this work out for you? I'm about to do the same thing on the non-google rom they put out


----------



## cd492 (Aug 18, 2018)

Official 8.1 available with latest update btw. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 Prime using Tapatalk


----------



## rich333 (Aug 18, 2018)

stratosmacker said:


> How did this work out for you? I'm about to do the same thing on the non-google rom they put out

Click to collapse



worked great, got about 50% extra battery life compared to my friends who stayed stock. never updated it tho due to the hassle... lost it last week in the ocean so back to my old s4 mini for a bit


----------



## droidzer1 (Aug 26, 2018)

Has anyone with a Jelly Pro and TWRP installed tried doing a RESTORE with TWRP?   I found out the hard way it won't do a restore and won't even try due to some error about decryption.   Error was in such tiny font I couldn't read it even with a magnifier.   The version of TWRP made for this phone by user SamarV-121 on the Unihertz forum doesn't seem to have much support about issues with it.   Even the method the developer lists to install it will fail on Nougat unless you modify the file recovery-from-boot.p in the system folder by renaming it to something else.   Othewise your phone won't boot anything except TWRP.


----------



## droidzer1 (Aug 27, 2018)

Found the problem above with TWRP was likely related to using too old of a version of TWRP on Nougat.   Had to use SP Flash tool to start all over to fix things.  Now TWRP mostly works with some minor errors regarding /data partition.   Unfortunately use of the SP Flash tool will always cause both of your IMEI numbers to end up as all 11111111111111's or 22222222222's.   

  I found a fix for that after about nine hours of trying everything under the sun.   While Xposed Framework has some modules that can fool the phone into seeing a good IMEI it is not really flashed into the phone and if you remove Xposed Framework it will go back to all one's and two's.   I personally don't care for the overhead Xposed Framework has, the slowness I've seen on some phones when it's installed and some lockups and other issues.   On the Jelly Pro it took some 10 minutes just to boot up on the first install.   After uninstalling it I still found traces of Xposed Framework left behind.   I know a lot of people like it but it's not my cup of tea.   

    So I found a little tool that permanently writes the IMEI and that tool can be removed after it fixes your IMEI and you will still have your correct IMEI.    You can find it on various sites but even if it looks like the latest version you will probably need to allow it to download the latest version (it asks you to do this when it is first run) for it to work.   I tried two previous versions which did not fix the IMEI but the latest did WORK!   You also need to have Wifi working while you modify the IMEI.   It asks you to 'share' the tool before writing the IMEI.   I just shared it with Total Commander as a text file and that worked.    The App is called Toolhero.    After it writes the IMEI it asks you to reboot and upon reboot you'll find you have restored your correct IMEI numbers.


----------



## javadahut (Sep 9, 2018)

*Jelly Pro 8.1 Update Zip dtd 08AUG2018*

http://hwfotadown.mayitek.com/ota/root_data02_2/agold/agold6763_8.1/Jelly-Pro/en-US/other/Unihertz_Jelly-Pro_20180808_20180808-1226/20180809142238507841533795781122/update.zip

Unihertz_Jelly-Pro_20180808_20180808-1226

md5 = 729bd64cd2a3239395e89f73ea1aea26


----------



## alisterwh (Sep 15, 2018)

Last edited by alisterwh In 2018-9-15 22:11 Editor


Hi everyone.

I managed to brick a jelly pro (already updated to android 8.1) during the rooting process.

I tested to flash TWRP using fastboot without problems.  Problem was, I got errors trying to flash supersu from TWRP using sd card (couldnt reat, font is too tiny, but maybe logs are inside sd card, arent they?)

So I rebooted to system, in order to try to copy the zip file again to sd card.

I still got errors.

So I decided to test flashing TWRP using last version of sp flash tool instead of adb/fastboot tools, thinking that could make any difference.

I re-flashed TWRP, but I also flashed a pre-loader file that came with the pack.

Since I flashed the pre-loader, phone has never booted again. black screen. even charging, no battery animation is shown.

It responds to sp flash tool, so the preloader some how is working, but the phone never loads nor system nor recovery. It keeps in black screen. So you only can use sp flash tool with it.

I flashed the full strock rom with all parts of the scatter file (this includes a preloader, boot, system, etc). Using "dwnload only". No dice.
I tested again using "format all and download". No dice.
I tested again using "upgrade". No dice.

I usually got "error 4008" at some point flashing system, but repeating process seems to be effective and I reach 100%, but it suggests some kind of problem with the flash.
So, basically, after a full firmware upgrade with stock rom, still phone is almost dead. Only sp tool is able to comunicate with it.

Can someone help me to return the phone back to an operational state? Is there some more information that I could provide?


----------



## Olangu (Nov 10, 2018)

Ok, so after spending a day trying to get this to work on my Jelly Pro I realize that I have a Jelly Pro "M"-variant. What's the difference? Another processor? Is there any chance we'll get LineageOS and TWRP for this version? It's so annoying.
Appreciate if anyone could explain why there is two versions.

Thanks


----------



## Cralex (Nov 10, 2018)

Olangu said:


> Ok, so after spending a day trying to get this to work on my Jelly Pro I realize that I have a Jelly Pro "M"-variant. What's the difference? Another processor? Is there any chance we'll get LineageOS and TWRP for this version? It's so annoying.
> 
> Appreciate if anyone could explain why there is two versions.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I don’t know about LineageOS, but the developer of TWRP for Jelly Pro said he was working on a TWRP for the M variant. In the meantime, it’s possible to root with Magisk if you want. That’s what I did with my M variant. You just need to be careful that you don’t install addons that cause a boot loop or something.


----------



## droidzer1 (Dec 3, 2018)

Most likely you have the wrong ROM - flashing the 6737M on the 6737T or vice versa will cause this black screen problem.   Earlier Jelly Pro's had the 'M' version and later ones had the 'T' version.   


alisterwh said:


> Last edited by alisterwh In 2018-9-15 22:11 Editor
> 
> 
> Hi everyone.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Schwamml (Dec 6, 2018)

*Model M*



Cralex said:


> I don’t know about LineageOS, but the developer of TWRP for Jelly Pro said he was working on a TWRP for the M variant. In the meantime, it’s possible to root with Magisk if you want. That’s what I did with my M variant. You just need to be careful that you don’t install addons that cause a boot loop or something.

Click to collapse



Hi, i'm too have a Jelly Pro M and i'm able to use/flash the 3. Twrp recovery https ://mega.nz/#!0WICAZwD!cUSG82h1S...fAl9MrWeClnRBs from one of the first posts but not the officcial version. For me same question of differences regarding the T and M Jelly. 

Cheers


----------



## ttocs99 (Dec 10, 2018)

Just got a jelly pro and im very happy with it and using it as my main device just wish there was a sub forum for it.


----------



## Schwamml (Dec 10, 2018)

Schwamml said:


> Hi, i'm too have a Jelly Pro M and i'm able to use/flash the 3. Twrp recovery https ://mega.nz/#!0WICAZwD!cUSG82h1S...fAl9MrWeClnRBs from one of the first posts but not the officcial version. For me same question of differences regarding the T and M Jelly.
> 
> Cheers

Click to collapse



Ok, great. Doesn't count anymore. I hard bricked my Jelly by flashing the wrong firmware (Unihertz proviedet the wrong file!). Unihertz Support didn't answer until now. Anyone ideas to solve a hard brick by my self? :crying:


----------



## ttocs99 (Dec 10, 2018)

Schwamml said:


> Ok, great. Doesn't count anymore. I hard bricked my Jelly by flashing the wrong firmware (Unihertz proviedet the wrong file!). Unihertz Support didn't answer until now. Anyone ideas to solve a hard brick by my self? :crying:

Click to collapse



Long shot but try the site called needrom


----------



## Mr. Death (Dec 25, 2018)

If you bricked your device and you can't boot even to flashboot there is a solution from Unihertz:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1qVlaYucvE44ZJqF1RCHGknEBQWy_Z65m/view
If you see DA error, you need another rom like me (need Jelly Pro N, it's for MT6737T).
rom list: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0By1nhWOmuw2KdDhTUlFOZHpXQjg
flash app: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0By1nhWOmuw2KQ2lyNFIybnJIcEE
Both also in manual.


----------



## Mr. Death (Dec 27, 2018)

Is there any way to get data partition in TWRP? Or if I root via TWRP and install back stock recovery, stay the phone rooted? If I'm not able to make full backup I don't need TWRP. In the fact mostly I need only root for Titanium Backup (backup apps, remove stock bloatware).
Thanks for your reply.

EDIT: After rooting I've returned stock recovery and it's still rooted. Can't relock oem because of rooted bootloader.


----------



## Surabeily (Jan 7, 2019)

*Stock boot*



javadahut said:


> I take ZERO credit for any of this.  I just received my Jelly Pro and am reposting information I found useful to get TWRP & root.  I take no responsibility if you bork your device.
> 
> Enable Developer Options (Settings,About phone,click Build number until you see 'You are now a developer')
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What stock boot is this link? Android 7 or 8?  Is there an android 8 link out there? I keep having to download the 7 and go through all the updates.. annoying.


----------



## johnnynmonic (Aug 26, 2017)

Is there a sub forum for the Jelly yet?  Want to see the ROMs that come out.


----------



## Mr. Death (Jan 14, 2019)

You can download whole rom from my link and extract stock boot from it.


----------



## Schwamml (Jan 15, 2019)

ttocs99 said:


> Long shot but try the site called needrom

Click to collapse



Hi, thanks for the site, but is saved alle the official roms i flashed on my pc from Android 7 to 8.

---------- Post added at 03:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 PM ----------




Mr. Death said:


> If you bricked your device and you can't boot even to flashboot there is a solution from Unihertz:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1qVlaYucvE44ZJqF1RCHGknEBQWy_Z65m/view
> If you see DA error, you need another rom like me (need Jelly Pro N, it's for MT6737T).
> rom list: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0By1nhWOmuw2KdDhTUlFOZHpXQjg
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, thanks for your reply. I know this locations, the tools and the instruction. I even have the tool in 2 diferent versions (v1.5.1 and v2). The problem is when i'm scanning for setting the ports my jelly wouldn't be recognized anymore. So on the tool in v1.5.1, because i startet the scan after bricking the jelly.

On the SPMultiPortFlashDownloadProject in v2 i didn't the scan so the port should be ok. But i can use any of my official roms and starting the port for Firmware upgrade ... nothing happens. The only thing i can hear is the connection of a usb device in windows. So it will be recognized at least as device. But the operation on the tool won't start!?


----------



## Mr. Death (Jan 15, 2019)

Down in the manual are instructions if it can't discover device. It helped me, I used app from the manual (my second link). Also you have to install USB drivers before trying to flash it.
Hope you'll be able to repair it, it took me about two or three hours to find everything and reflash it.


----------



## Schwamml (Jan 15, 2019)

Mr. Death said:


> Down in the manual are instructions if it can't discover device. It helped me, I used app from the manual (my second link). Also you have to install USB drivers before trying to flash it.
> Hope you'll be able to repair it, it took me about two or three hours to find everything and reflash it.

Click to collapse



 Ok man i love you!!! I used your version of the flashing tool. It's just a bit different then my two i already used. Port scan worked immediatly!? I did the thing whith the setting, when device not recognized even if it was recognized and flashed the rom from 20171103. Now its booting up!!! :victory::victory::victory::victory:

Thank you again!! So never give up


----------



## member7 (Jan 26, 2019)

hi , is it possible to root the last version rom (oreo 8.1 20180808_1226) for jelly pro?

i can have twrp but no magisk or supersu, i get stuck on bootloop.


----------



## Schwamml (Jan 26, 2019)

member7 said:


> hi , is it possible to root the last version rom (oreo 8.1 20180808_1226) for jelly pro?
> 
> i can have twrp but no magisk or supersu, i get stuck on bootloop.

Click to collapse



hi, yes i used supersu v2.82 even on the the 20180926 rom with no problems. I'm on a Jelly Pro M version and for the official TWRP never worked. I use a old twrp image from old unihertz forum


----------



## Mr. Death (Jan 26, 2019)

You can root via adb sideload using magisk or supersu zip. It works only with TWRP, original recovery says it's unsigned zip. Anyway TWRP isn't able to backup rom because of encrypted data partition. I wasn't able to decrypt it to get TWRP fully working.


----------



## kostas-k (Feb 20, 2019)

Mr. Death said:


> You can root via adb sideload using magisk or supersu zip. It works only with TWRP, original recovery says it's unsigned zip. Anyway TWRP isn't able to backup rom because of encrypted data partition. I wasn't able to decrypt it to get TWRP fully working.

Click to collapse



Format data partition from twrp and everything will work,  encryption will disappear [emoji6]

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G960F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Death (Feb 20, 2019)

I wasn't able to format data partition. It probably works in android 7, but with latest rom it's blocked. Anyway I don't need TWRP, I need root because of Titanium Backup (restore apps data, remove bloatware) and that's it.


----------



## grimez (Mar 5, 2019)

I have been looking to wire up a Jelly Pro inside a vehicle, but need to know if it can run without a battery.  Does anyone know or can someone test if the phone operates without the battery in (but the power connected obviously)?  It would be most appreciated!


----------



## Mr. Death (Mar 6, 2019)

grimez said:


> I have been looking to wire up a Jelly Pro inside a vehicle, but need to know if it can run without a battery.  Does anyone know or can someone test if the phone operates without the battery in (but the power connected obviously)?  It would be most appreciated!

Click to collapse



I've tried it now and I can't turn it on without battery.


----------



## grimez (Mar 6, 2019)

Mr. Death said:


> I've tried it now and I can't turn it on without battery.

Click to collapse



Thanks for trying, this is unfortunate for my project


----------



## pabloluih (Mar 10, 2019)

Which version of firmware and version of twrp are you using at the moment? I am having problems when I install twrp after full wipe. It says 'no command' while booting in twrp recently installed… It boots normally to android (the last version for Jelly Pro [no N]). I don't know what can be causing this. I have used official twrp and the one that is posted here in first page.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## heini33 (Apr 3, 2019)

On this site: https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/jelly-unihertz-smallest-4g-phone-t3662729 
No adress for this link http://www.unihertz.com/bbs/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=67&extra=page=1&page=2


----------



## imageFILE (Apr 5, 2019)

I'm stuck in an infinite "Orange State" boot loop, any way to get out of this? last command ran was "_fastboot flash recovery twrp-3.2.3-2-jellypro.img_" which gave me a "writing 'recovery'... OKAY"


----------



## Batteriesincluded_ (Apr 10, 2019)

*Bootloader*

Does anybody know how to unlock the bootloader? I have contacted Unihertz but they do not allow bootloader unlock, very disappointing. Does anybody know a work around? >-<


----------



## Mr. Death (Apr 10, 2019)

Batteriesincluded_ said:


> Does anybody know how to unlock the bootloader? I have contacted Unihertz but they do not allow bootloader unlock, very disappointing. Does anybody know a work around? >-<

Click to collapse



adb reboot bootloader
fastboot oem unlock

after that you can flash TWRP, but it won't be able to mount encrypted data partition.


----------



## marnold425 (Apr 11, 2019)

Okay both of those links are pointless. the first one is a 404 and the second is a link back to this post. How can i get the fastboot drivers installed for the device? i can get adb to work but fastboot is just waiting for devices and ive installed all the drivers i could find even disabled driver verification in windows and android is still a yellow triangle


----------



## zandro85 (May 7, 2019)

imageFILE said:


> I'm stuck in an infinite "Orange State" boot loop, any way to get out of this? last command ran was "_fastboot flash recovery twrp-3.2.3-2-jellypro.img_" which gave me a "writing 'recovery'... OKAY"

Click to collapse



The problem is fastboot.  You don't want to use 'fastboot' on this phone as it will cause bootloops.   You need to use SP Flash tool (best choice) and have the correct scatter file.    Orange state will only show up if you did an OEM unlock.   I don't believe you even need to do the OEM unlock to root or install TWRP on this phone although some say you will but I've done it without unlocking and you can also relock it after rooting and TWRP.   Make sure you have the right ROM for your phone.  You need to know whether it is the M or T version.


----------



## DomenicoV (Jul 12, 2019)

Hi,
can anyone post a screenshot of the battery consumption? I'm comparing few to see which SW version may consume less.
Thanks


----------



## johnnynmonic (Aug 26, 2017)

Is there a sub forum for the Jelly yet?  Want to see the ROMs that come out.


----------



## elk1007 (Jul 13, 2019)

_*UniHertz JellyPro*​_
*<_Root_and_Custom_Recovery_>* :good:​


Initial setup phone (_Input wifi if no mobile data. Google not required for now_)

Settings>System>About Phone>Wireless Updates>Install Update _(Important to do this before modifying boot/recovery image_)

Developer Options > Unlock OEM
Developer Options> USB Debugging Enabled
Connect phone to PC with USB cable
Use a CMD prompt to run ADB command as follows:


```
ADB Reboot Bootloader
```


Once in bootloader, type:



```
Fastboot OEM Unlock
```

Press Volume Up to confirm 

Then:

```
Fastboot flash recovery [URL="https://dl.twrp.me/jellypro/twrp-3.3.1-0-jellypro.img"]TWRPrecovery.img[/URL]
```

After it flashes, hold Volume Up and Power, and type:


```
Fastboot reboot
```

Hold Volume up and power until it boots to TWRP recovery
NOTE: Phone will try to restore recovery image on boot. You must hold the buttons after flashing to directly enter TWRP. If you fail to do so, you may have to go back to step 5.
_Pick Read Only!_
*DO NOT MODIFY SYSTEM PARTITION or YOU WILL BOOTLOOP*

Flash Magisk ZIP to acquire root

 Back to TWRP main menu
*<<<ABOUT TO WIPE ALL USER DATA>>>*
 Wipe>Format Data (This will disable encryption on the data partition)



*<_HOW_TO_FIX_BRICK_>* :good:​
If you brick (no fastboot), use this tool 

And this rom

With these drivers

On a Windows 8 or lower machine (because of unsigned drivers)

You will need to follow these instructions to reflash the phone.

Note: When reflashing with SP MDT, you should _turn the phone off_ before plugging it into the PC. This is the only way to flash it over vcom port***




*Downloads*
TWRP for JellyPro   |   Mirror
Magisk ZIP for JellyPro   |   Mirror
SP_MDT Flasher   |   Mirror
Flash Guide   |   Mirror
MTK vcom Drivers   |   Mirror
Stock Oreo Rom   |   Mirror
Stock Boot and Recovery   |   Mirror


----------



## drevel123 (Jul 14, 2019)

elk1007 said:


> <_Root_and_Custom_Recovery_> :good:
> 
> Initial setup phone
> Developer Options > Unlock OEM
> ...

Click to collapse



Which TWRP should be used?


----------



## elk1007 (Jul 14, 2019)

drevel123 said:


> Which TWRP should be used?

Click to collapse



It's linked in my original post, but here are a couple more links to the TWRP image. :good:

Original
Mirror 1
Mirror 2


----------



## Szumoo (Jul 21, 2019)

*bootloop*

Hello

I've removed supersu, and thats caused bootloop.
Now, I've tried flash a new rom as you described, but did not work because of bootloop.
I mean: I can not switch off the phone, because it's started automatically again and again, I've tried press the power button some minutes, but reboot and reboot again.
When I've remove and put back the battery, the phone switched off, but when I've plug in the usb cable in the wall charger or the computer it's started and did boot loop again.
Thats why the flasher tool show DA error again and again.
I seen the device manager, and the mtk preloader device showed a second and disappeared immediatelly.
I've tried multiple times, pressed buttons and not pressed buttons, again and again but the device always dissapear and the flash always fail.
Do you have any idea?
I afraid it's not unbrickable anymore.


----------



## Szumoo (Jul 21, 2019)

*Bricked*

Well, I've tried a lots of times, and once the tool could start the flash and showed an error again.
Now the phone's screen is black, do nothing when I push power button, or plug usb cable.
The windows device manager show an other mtk device, not the preloader, and the flash tool can not find the phone anymore.
It's bricked.
**** happens.


----------



## elk1007 (Jul 22, 2019)

Szumoo said:


> Well, I've tried a lots of times, and once the tool could start the flash and showed an error again.
> Now the phone's screen is black, do nothing when I push power button, or plug usb cable.
> The windows device manager show an other mtk device, not the preloader, and the flash tool can not find the phone anymore.
> It's bricked.
> **** happens.

Click to collapse



Unplug the USB cable.

Turn the phone completely off (black screen).

In SP MDL Program, load scatter file, check BootRom + Preload box, then click Scan.

Reset ports: Yes.

_*Now plug in the phone while SP MDL is scanning.
It should find your phone.*_

Now, click Stop All.
Uncheck all boxes except the found COM port, then click start.
If it stays stuck at START, unplug the phone and then plug it back in.

_What is important here is that the phone must be OFF to be recognized and programmed by the vcom port._

You can also try going to "choose LCD and sensor" and changing the scan port between "boot" and "preload"


----------



## Szumoo (Jul 22, 2019)

elk1007 said:


> Unplug the USB cable.
> 
> Turn the phone completely off (black screen).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did that.
First time: no any port found.
When I swiched to "boot port" it found one but show error.
If I tried to flash also show error.

Can not linked because of I'm a new member, just remove space between h and ttp
h ttp://kepkezelo.com/images/g671wp3agjhq1fh3h3vs.png
h ttp://kepkezelo.com/images/72lsox2d1kne49064esz.png
h ttp://kepkezelo.com/images/jfw0xcg4ztaoltpiep33.png
h ttp://kepkezelo.com/images/9yv1r4s4vbu7z8nq4yas.png


----------



## elk1007 (Jul 23, 2019)

Szumoo said:


> I did that.
> First time: no any port found.
> When I swiched to "boot port" it found one but show error.
> If I tried to flash also show error.

Click to collapse



Does the driver always display as "MediaTek USB Port (COM5)"?


----------



## Szumoo (Jul 23, 2019)

elk1007 said:


> Does the driver always display as "MediaTek USB Port (COM5)"?

Click to collapse



Yes, since I've tried to flash, and it went to fail, I can see only this MediaTek USB Port COM5 in device manager.
And I can see this device when I connected it removed battery also.
Earlier when the phone was in bootloop, the device manager sometimes showed MediaTek Preloader COM4 for a second, and it's disappeared immediatelly, when the phone try to boot again and again.


----------



## elk1007 (Jul 24, 2019)

Szumoo said:


> Yes, since I've tried to flash, and it went to fail, I can see only this MediaTek USB Port COM5 in device manager.
> And I can see this device when I connected it removed battery also.
> Earlier when the phone was in bootloop, the device manager sometimes showed MediaTek Preloader COM4 for a second, and it's disappeared immediatelly, when the phone try to boot again and again.

Click to collapse



It sounds like it's booting past the preloader, which is why it switches drivers.

I'm not sure what advice to give, other than to keep plugging and unplugging the usb cable during the process.
I had to mess with it a lot to get it into the correct mode for flashing.

IMHO, you aren't bricked; just keep trying to get the phone into a state where "MediaTek Preloader" is the driver.


----------



## bradleyw801 (Sep 6, 2019)

New user to the Jelly club here! This phone is DOPE! I keep having conversations like:

Them: "What is that?!" 
Me: "It's my new phone."
Them: "No, seriously, is it like a bluetooth device?"
Me: "No, it's my phone."
Them: "You carry that and your real phone around?"
Me: "This IS my real phone!"

Anyway, you guys get it! But, I was wondering if anyone could tell me what benefits they have found from rooting this phone? Right now I know there aren't any custom roms. I am just curious if you guys have any insight into other good reasons to root it?


----------



## elk1007 (Sep 11, 2019)

bradleyw801 said:


> New user to the Jelly club here! This phone is DOPE! I keep having conversations like:
> 
> Them: "What is that?!"
> Me: "It's my new phone."
> ...

Click to collapse



Ad blocking is reason enough


----------



## Techguy777 (Jun 22, 2020)

Anyone install magisk and viper4android on it. It should run no problem it did on my LG tribute with 1ghz processor?


----------



## Danielflame77 (Sep 28, 2020)

Hey my jellypro black turned off while charging won't come back on I don't have it rooted or anything. I tried to hold power up button and volume keys.. nothing either.  I don't have access to a computer I'm in a remote area. I've opened the circuit board I cannot see nothing broken I'm at a loss dose anyone have a fix to this issue?


----------



## elk1007 (Oct 18, 2020)

Danielflame77 said:


> Hey my jellypro black turned off while charging won't come back on I don't have it rooted or anything. I tried to hold power up button and volume keys.. nothing either.  I don't have access to a computer I'm in a remote area. I've opened the circuit board I cannot see nothing broken I'm at a loss dose anyone have a fix to this issue?

Click to collapse



If its not responsive, it sounds like the battery has died and the usb cable isn't charging the device.

You should try replacing the usb cable, charger, and battery; in that order.

PS: With no battery installed, the device will not respond to charging cable (no lights).


----------



## cd492 (Oct 18, 2020)

Does anyone know if there is a replacement battery available? I love this little phone but after 3h Spotify the battery is empty, at the beginning I had 8h runtime. 

Sent from my Mi 9 SE using Tapatalk


----------



## naughty_kamikaze (Jul 26, 2021)

Hello! Sorry for my bad english. I tried firmwared a smartphone, but used wrong ROM. Now in Device Manager the smartphone looks like "MediaTek USB Port (COM4)". I don't see anymore "DA" or "Preloader". And every 10 sec sound "plug in - plug out". How can I unbrick it? I tried everything: SP flash tool 3.13, but it doesn't see scatter-file, tried hold buttons, extracting the battery - without result. Please, help me. Links in "How to Fix Brick" doesn't work. I was able to download rom *.gz, but "tool" no

also I have error  4032 SP Flash


----------



## droidzer1 (Jul 26, 2021)

It's been a long time since I looked at this message thread but I happened in here today.   I have a couple PDF files that may help in getting your phone working again.  It is often a matter of exact timing in a reboot or power on and attaching a cable at an exact time to get it to work.  I had a dead bricked Jelly Pro I bought on eBay and was able to recover it fully this way.   These two pdf's may help:


----------



## droidzer1 (Jul 26, 2021)

I would also suggest using this version of SP Flash tool : SP_Flash_Tool_v5.2020


----------



## naughty_kamikaze (Jul 26, 2021)

droidzer1 said:


> I would also suggest using this version of SP Flash tool : SP_Flash_Tool_v5.2020

Click to collapse



Hi! Thx for PDFs, but I can't do META mode, the phone always "plug-in - plug-out". I tried hold VOLUME DOWN without battery, hold VOLUME DOWN+POWER, ONLY POWER - no result. Forget to say - my phone's screen doesn't turn on. Looks like dead.


----------



## johnnynmonic (Aug 26, 2017)

Is there a sub forum for the Jelly yet?  Want to see the ROMs that come out.


----------



## naughty_kamikaze (Jul 26, 2021)

droidzer1 said:


> I would also suggest using this version of SP Flash tool : SP_Flash_Tool_v5.2020

Click to collapse



dude! i get it! but after firmware phone still doesn't turn on..
i hold power button durning firmware (screen)







UPD

Thank you! I did it!


----------

